# thoracic epidural dislodged catheter



## FractalMind (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a "dislodged thoracic epidural catheter" case where our anesthesiologist is asking us to bill for 62318 twice on the same day, is this posible? or the replacement of the catheter is already included on code 62318? I think so, do you agree?

Erika.


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Aug 19, 2009)

*I think it would depend.....*

I don't see why you couldn't bill this x2, assuming they were both performed during separate sessions.  If the catheter became dislodged and the physician had to repeat the procedure, it should be billed a second time with modifier 76.  

If it became dislodged after placement but before the procedure was terminated, and the physician had to reposition/replace, I would bill x1 but I would append modifier 22 and send the procedure report that details this complication.

***************

PB


----------

